# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  تعالوا لي نحتفل بعيــد ميلاد اختنــــا شمعـــــة تحترق

## ملك العشاق

اليوم حبايبنا عيد ميلاد اختنا الغالية علينا كلنا شمعة

وانا اقول الف الف الف مبرووووك وعقبال 1000 سنه يارب

----------


## توأم الفرح

مبروك عليك يا أحلى شمعه في الكووون ..

وان شاء الله تحقق أمانيك في هذي السنة ..

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة ..

سلامي ومحبتي لك غاليتي شمعه 

أختك .. توووووم

..|153|

----------


## دمعه حزن

عيد ميلاد سعيد للأخت شمعة



كل عـــــــــام و إنتي بألف خير حبوبة

و عقبــال 1000000 سنة ان شاء الله

ويجعل كل سنينك خير وحب ورضا

وعقبال ما نشوفك عروسه

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سر الوجود

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووك أختي شمعه

وعقبال ألف سنه


الله يحقق  كل أمنياتك يااااااارب

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملك العشاق ..توأم الفرح..دمعة حزن..سرالوجود

   شكراً حبايبي

   خليتوني اشعر اني طفله وابغى اطير من الوناسه

    المهم اني جيت وطبعاً مايصير اجي وايدي فاضيه

    اي تعرفو عيد ميلادي|16|

 جبت لكم كعكة العيد 

 مابغى هواش (محدش يلطش في التاني)كل واحد حصته محفوظه 

      عامله حساب الاعضاء والعضوات كلهم

     واذاماكفت هالكعكه  في اصناف مختلفه(جاتوهات.. فطاير..محاشي.. مشويات..سمبوسه |1|)



 من كل قلبي اشكر كل من هنأني

      وشكر خاص لك ملك العشاق .. عاد انت اللي مسوي الحفله|3|

 ويارب ما انحرم منكم

        شمعه

----------


## ملك العشاق

طبعن من البدايه انا ماجت لك كيكة

بس الحين جبت لك من (( ايــــــــــــــران ))

أيش تبي بعـــد من قدك 




واسمحي لنا على التقصير

----------

